# Pergola advice, Attached or Free Standing



## DanPonjican (Mar 26, 2015)

I need advice. I am wanting to build a fairly large pergola off the back of my house. It will be about 18 foot wide and stretch out past the back of the house approximately 14 feet. My dilemma is do I attach it to the house with a register board or do I make it free standing right up against the house. My house siding is a brick veneer so one of the challenges I have is how would I attach the register board to the brick. Also, would that be secure and strong enough to support the pergola if I attached the pergola using a register board attached to the brick veneer.

The reason why I want the pergola right up against the house is I would like to put some corrugated covering on top of the first six feet or so of the pergola so I can have the back patio door be under a cove case I want to be out there during the cover in case I want to be out there during the rain.

I would love to hear some advice and input from people who have experience in this area. Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2015)

You will want to get thru the brick so you can attach the framing of the house. Can you post a few photos of the house.


----------



## DanPonjican (Mar 26, 2015)

How would I be able to locate studs through the brick? I attached a picture of where the pergola would be. It would stretch from the patio door clear across the three windows.


----------



## johnv713 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm not a pro but I think you could use anchor for the brick. The ones used in cement.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2015)

johnv713 said:


> I'm not a pro but I think you could use anchor for the brick. The ones used in cement.



Brick is not strong enough for wind loads.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2015)

DanPonjican said:


> How would I be able to locate studs through the brick? I attached a picture of where the pergola would be. It would stretch from the patio door clear across the three windows.



Drill thru the brick and lag bolt to the framing, I would aim for the headers above the door and windows or the floor joist just above ceiling height.
If you are going to cover the first few feet, how are you going to get a pitch and what about flashing to the wall?


----------



## DanPonjican (Mar 26, 2015)

I was just going to do a very small pitch (maybe 1 ft). I was thinking of using flashing between the corrugated cover and the brick. 

The room behind that was is 18 foot ceilings so there isn't a floor joist to lag into unfortunately. Maybe the door frame?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2015)

There should be header over the door and window but that will have to be proved Or you go into the wall from the inside and add structure to bolt to.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sAP8FZhhDk[/ame]


----------



## kok328 (Mar 26, 2015)

something to consider, in my state if you attach it to the house
1 you need a permit
2 it will increase your property taxes.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 26, 2015)

you can treat the pergola and the rain protection as two separate projects to give yourself more options.

Similar thread, for you to check: http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=18851


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 27, 2015)

I built a deck last fall 12 x 16 and opted for free standing for the above reasons. We have a much deeper frost line than you would need to be concerned about also. The photo doesn&#8217;t show but I assume your overhang on the high roof will mostly take care of the gap for the most part where you want to add some coverage if you went free standing. Will you be extending the pad all the way along? 

Your decision will be based around the look you want and things like kok328 mentioned. If you go free standing your poles closest to the house don&#8217;t have to be right up to the brick in fact it would look better with them out a distance I think. I personally would feel it an easier DIY to go free standing and the peace of mind to know the house isn&#8217;t caring any load or I didn&#8217;t disturb the brick. 

No right or wrong answer. Google pergolas you will find a 1000 pictures to ponder over.


----------



## DanPonjican (May 26, 2015)

Just wanted to close the loop on this thread. I attached an image of what I built (free standing). I am very happy with it.


----------



## nealtw (May 26, 2015)

That looks great, nice job.


----------



## bud16415 (May 27, 2015)

Very nice!    :


----------



## kmueller (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm in the same boat, and I was leaning toward free standing (maybe something like this? http://srpshelter.com/products/custom-pergola-4). I want something sturdy that can stand a bit away from my house. Any thoughts on or experience with free standing?


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 22, 2015)

kmueller said:


> I'm in the same boat, and I was leaning toward free standing (maybe something like this? http://srpshelter.com/products/custom-pergola-4). I want something sturdy that can stand a bit away from my house. Any thoughts on or experience with free standing?



To me the beauty of a PERGOLA lies in the 360 degree consistency of the architectural elements, such as tailing, corbeling, post detail and trim.

Your example is metal, seen in many multi unit communities and can be recreated in wood, at an upcharge.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 22, 2015)

The only purpose the one in your link serves is eye candy.


----------

